# My strange cure for Diarrhea and loose stools



## 23435 (May 14, 2006)

Ive found a wonderful thing that helps my diarrhea and helps to bulk up my stool. Its doritos/tortilla chips. Its strange I know, but it does work.I have coeliac disease and have to follow a gluten free diet, which helped my symptoms but didnt get rid of my ibs problems. I had diarrhea almost everyday. I was looking rond for a snack that was gluten free and decided to get some tortilla chips(in the UK they are doritos) and I noticed the day after that my stools were alot firmer. I didnt put two and two together at first until I started eating a small amount of tortilla chips each day and my stools were normal. I then started to wonder and stopped having the tortilla chips and after a few days the diarrhea returned, so I then started eating the chips again and the diarrhea stopped.I cant believe what a difference these have made, they havnt got rid of the ibs pains and cramps but stopping the diarrhea is a step in the right direction.Im not saying these tortilla chips will work for everyone, but maybe give it a go







Word of warning though I have noticed that if I eat too many the opposite can happen and I can actually become quite constipated







It would be interesting to see if it has the same effect on other people.


----------



## 20298 (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow thats great! Congrats on finding help. I love tortilla chips. I will see if they have any effect on me. How many do you eat and more importantly, how many are too many?Wish I could eat some salsa with them, but one day


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

I am a big fan of tortilla chips, although I haven't had any lately. I guess it's about time to try, eh?


----------



## 23435 (May 14, 2006)

The size bag I have is 25g bag, Sometimes 2, but they are really addictive so sometimes I have to resist having more, But I Uusually find that 2 25g bags are my limit







Hope it helps you


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Possible placebo effect?


----------



## Vikki (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey! I'm Coeliac too (and lactose intolerant by default). I've not tried the Doritos or tortilla chips but sounds like a good one because I have almost permanent stomach problems!! Have you ever tried the Tesco Value Tortilla Chips? They're about 19p per pack and taste REALLY good and they are gluten free, so if you want a cheap option, they're probably a good bet!


----------



## 23435 (May 14, 2006)

Thanks vikki will try them, Im lactose intolerant too.Not sure how it could be a placebo effect when I never had any expectations of the tortilla chips doing anything, I just ate them because I wanted a snack not because I thought they would help me in some way.


----------



## Vikki (Aug 23, 2006)

It could be, Nula but maybe there's something in it that helps. It's very plain, almost cracker like and perhaps that helps settle the stomach. Maybe it's the starch or something, who knows? If it helps, it helps and that's all that matters! In case you fancy a visit at some point and have never been btw, there is a gluten free messaging board, which I find useful for sharing unfortunate gluten-related incidents, recipe swapping and so on. If you go to Google and type "gluten free messaging board", it's the first website that appears.


----------



## Popp (May 31, 2004)

I thought the Doritos brand chips were not gluten free


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

According to Frito-Lay they are gluten free, but the machines are also used for gluten containing products. So it depends how sensitive you are.http://www.fritolay.com/fl/flstore/cgi-bin...odID_364066.htmK.


----------



## 23435 (May 14, 2006)

Hehe thanks for that vikki I actually found the message board earlier today and decided to post. Seems like a really helpful site


----------



## Popp (May 31, 2004)

Nacho cheese Doritos?


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

No, not the Nacho Cheese flavor.


----------



## Vikki (Aug 23, 2006)

The Lightly Salted Doritos are gluten free. I've eaten them for years now and then and have had no problems whatsoever. Unfortunately, can't say the same for Pringles..!! Once I pop, I really can't stop!!!


----------

